# Corriente de reposo en amplificador de 70W RCA



## jose10 (Jun 3, 2017)

Tengo la siguiente consulta. Tengo un amplificador de 70W RCA que un canal tiene una tensión en el punto medio de 134 mV, lo que me parece demasiado alta con respecto al otro canal que tiene  sólo 25 mV. Según la ley de Ohm i=V/R, entonces  en ese punto habría una intensidad de  i= 0,134/0,33 (que es el valor de la resistencia  R22)= 406 ma, que como corriente de reposo es muy alta. Diganme si estoy equivocado en este cálculo.
He leído en esto foro que los transistores Q1 y Q2 son los encargados del offset . Tendría que cambiarlos? Que me aconsejan hacer?  Puede que se deba también a alguna resistencia de mal estado? 
Desde ya gracias por las posibles respuestas


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 3, 2017)

jose10 dijo:


> Tengo la siguiente consulta. Tengo un amplificador de 70W RCA que un canal tiene una *tensión en el punto medio de 134 mV,* lo que me parece demasiado alta con respecto al otro canal que tiene  sólo 25 mV.


¿ Como estas midiendo esa tensión ?


> Según la ley de Ohm i=V/R, entonces  en ese punto habría una intensidad de  i= 0,134/0,33 (que es el valor de la resistencia  R22)= 406 ma, que como corriente de reposo es muy alta. Diganme si estoy equivocado en este cálculo.


Me parece que si, depende de como estes midiendo esa tensión.


> He leído en esto foro que los transistores Q1 y Q2 son los encargados del offset . Tendría que cambiarlos? Que me aconsejan hacer?  . . . .


Seria bueno conocer a que transistores te estas refiriendo.

Suponiendo que estés hablando del diferencial de entrada. Esos transistores hacen varias cosas, entre ellas compensar la tensión de offset.

Antes que nada, inviértelos de ubicación, el que se encuentre a la derecha lo colocas a la izquierda (Según se vea) y viceversa.

Lectura recomendada:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapas-potencia-nuevas-reparadas-11722/


----------



## pandacba (Jun 3, 2017)

Los transistores de entrada Q1 y Q2 deben estar apareados al 10%
Los driver y los de salida debería hacerse lo mismo.


----------



## jose10 (Jun 3, 2017)

Gracias Pandacba. Realmente no se si están apareados. Armé este equipo hace 45 años y no me acuerdo. Supongo que sí. Eventualmente podría cambiarlos por los reemplazos que están aconsejados en el foro, si no hay otra solución



Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Como estas midiendo esa tensión ?
> Gracias por tu respuesta Fogonazo
> la tensión la estoy midiendo entre el punto medio entre R22, R23, la salida al parlante y masa. (Punto 8 del circuito adjunto). Así está indicado en este foro.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 3, 2017)

jose10 dijo:


> . . .la tensión la estoy midiendo entre el punto medio entre R22, R23, la salida al parlante y masa. (Punto 8 del circuito adjunto). . . .



Esa tensión es "Offset", no es indicativa de mucha o poca corriente de reposo y que se mide sobre las resistencias de emisor.

La corriente de offset se calcula con la resistencia del *parlante* conectado:* 0,135V / 8Ω = 0,017A (17mA)*
Esta tensión es un poco alta pero *NO* fatal.

Intercambia los transistores del par diferencial y prueba nuevamente la tensión.


----------



## jose10 (Jun 4, 2017)

_


Fogonazo dijo:



			Esa tensión es "Offset", no es indicativa de mucha o poca corriente de reposo y que se mide sobre las resistencias de emisor.

La corriente de offset se calcula con la resistencia del *parlante* conectado:* 0,135V / 8Ω = 0,017A (17mA)*
Esta tensión es un poco alta pero *NO* fatal.

Intercambia los transistores del par diferencial y prueba nuevamente la tensión.
		
Hacer clic para expandir...

_
He intercambiado los transistores de entrada Q1 y Q2 y la tensión offset subió a 200 mV, por lo que volví a ponerlos como estaban. 
Al desmontar la plaqueta recordé que hace muchos años había cambiado un excitador porque no funcionaba bien, eso quiere decir que estos no quedaron apareados. Quizás se deba a esto.
También probé cambiando las plaquetas de lugar, ya que las tengo montadas en zócalos enchufables (quedaron fijos los de salida) y es siempre en la misma en donde la tensión offset es alta.
Pero si vos decís que no es una corriente demasiado grande, lo dejo así. Distorsión no se oye, tampoco a bajo volúmen.
De cualquier manera muchas gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 4, 2017)

Una forma de corregirlo es con una resistencia ajustable de unos 100 Ohms en serie con emisor de Q1 o Q2 , hay que probar..

Sinó modificar algo R4 probando con 560 o con 820 Ohms


----------



## jose10 (Jun 5, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Una forma de corregirlo es con una resistencia ajustable de unos 100 Ohms en serie con emisor de Q1 o Q2 , hay que probar..
> 
> Sinó modificar algo R4 probando con 560 o con 820 Ohms



Gracias por la respuesta dos metros
En el caso de modificar R4, no se alterarían también otras cosas además de la tensión offset?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 5, 2017)

jose10 dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta dos metros
> En el caso de modificar R4, no se alterarían también otras cosas además de la tensión offset?


*Sip*, pero  de manera relevante.


----------



## jose10 (Jun 5, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Sip*, pero  de manera relevante.



Voy a empezar con la resistencia variable. Es un trabajo de cirugía fina insertarla allí. Si no da resultado modifico R4. Después les cuento qué pasó. Mil gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 5, 2017)

Con cuidado levantás un emisor de Q1 o Q2 soldás dos cables finos y ponés precaria y groseramente el preser multivueltas de 100 Ohms , una vez ajustado el offset , la reemplazás por una resistencia  fija.

La resistencia puede quedar en la pata misma del transistor , o más prolijamente cortás el impreso con un cutter y la soldás "escondida" abajo del impreso.

Saludos !


----------



## jose10 (Jun 7, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Con cuidado levantás un emisor de Q1 o Q2 soldás dos cables finos y ponés precaria y groseramente el preser multivueltas de 100 Ohms , una vez ajustado el offset , la reemplazás por una resistencia  fija.
> 
> La resistencia puede quedar en la pata misma del transistor , o más prolijamente cortás el impreso con un cutter y la soldás "escondida" abajo del impreso.
> 
> Saludos !



Les cuento el resultado del experimento. Puse la resistencia variable entre los emisores y para mi sorpresa la tensión offset aumentaba a medida que aumentaba la resistencia. Con resistencia cero tenía los mejores valores.
Mi pregunta es ahora: cual es un buen valor para la tensión offset? Sé que tiene que estar cercana a cero, pero siempre algunos milivolts hay. Los valores que tengo son 25 mv en un canal y 130 mV en el otro.
Lo que si hice es invertir la plaquetas de lugar, o sea la que estaba a la izquierda la puse a la derecha y viceversa,  dejando fijos los transistores de salida y  los diodos que están montados fuera de la plaqueta y de esa forma los dos canales calientan poco y parejo.
Tengo que hacer todavía una prueba a mayor volúmen por un rato largo a ver qué pasa.
Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 7, 2017)

La resistencia en serie con un emisor debería aumentar el Biass y en el otro emisor debería disminuirla , no puede ser que en cualquiera de los dos lo aumente 

Tenés que hacer las dos pruebas.


----------



## jose10 (Jun 7, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La resistencia en serie con un emisor debería aumentar el Biass y en el otro emisor debería disminuirla , no puede ser que en cualquiera de los dos lo aumente
> 
> Tenés que hacer las dos pruebas.



Tenías razón, había medido en un solo emisor. Efectivamente en el otro la resistencia disminuye la tensión offset. Con un valor de 100 ohms la dejo en cero, pero el asunto es que a veces se pasa a tensión negativa (-1mV, -2 mV). No sé si esto puede traer otros problemas. Le puedo poner una de 90 ó 95 ohms y la dejo en 4 ó 5 mV. Al encender el quipo la tensión offset es un poco mayor y a medida que se calienta va bajando hasta estabilizarse. Que te parece a vos, en cuánto la dejo a la tensión?
No sabés cuánto te agradezco tu asesoramiento.
Cordiales saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 7, 2017)

jose10 dijo:


> Tenías razón, había medido en un solo emisor. Efectivamente en el otro la resistencia disminuye la tensión offset. Con un valor de 100 ohms la dejo en cero, pero el asunto es que _*a veces se pasa a tensión negativa (-1mV, -2 mV). No sé si esto puede traer otros problemas. *_Le puedo poner una de 90 ó 95 ohms y la dejo en 4 ó 5 mV. Al encender el quipo la tensión offset es un poco mayor y a medida que se calienta va bajando hasta estabilizarse. Que te parece a vos, en cuánto la dejo a la tensión?
> No sabés cuánto te agradezco tu asesoramiento.
> Cordiales saludos



Ninguno


----------



## jose10 (Jun 7, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ninguno



puede ir una de 100 ohms 0,25W 0 tiene que ser de 0,5 W?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 7, 2017)

jose10 dijo:


> puede ir una de 100 ohms 0,25W 0 tiene que ser de 0,5 W?



La corriente del diferencial es muy baja, es decir que la disipación también lo será, así que una resistencia de 1/4W sirve, incluso una menor.


----------



## jose10 (Jun 8, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> La corriente del diferencial es muy baja, es decir que la disipación también lo será, así que una resistencia de 1/4W sirve, incluso una menor.



He conseguido dejar la tensión Offset de los dos canales en cero. Muchas gracias Fogonazo, muchas gracias Dosmetros por todas la sugerencias y consejos que me han dado. Será hasta la próxima.
Cordiales saludos para ambos


----------



## jose10 (Oct 15, 2021)

Muy buenas tardes a todos,

Después de los consejos que me dieron Dos metros y Fogonazo hace ya cuatro años, pude calibar el amplificador RCA de 70W perfectamente. Tengo la tensión offset en cero y la corriente de reposo en 40ma. Funciona maravillosamente bien con cero  ruido. (esto gracias al aporte de Fogonazo „Algunas pautas de diseño de fuentes de alimentación para Audio“.)

Tengo ahora la siguiente consulta. Hay un canal que calienta un poco más que el otro. Hice la siguiente prueba:

Conecté una señal de entrada constante de 1KHz.

Subí el volúmen hasta tener una tensión de salida en ambos canales  de 16 V sobre una carga de 8 Ohms (Eran dos resistencias de 100W montadas en un disipador).

La corriente en ambos canales era de 0,93 A, medida en serie entre el positivo y el colector de Q6.

Al rato la temperatura del disipador del canal izquiero era de 55 grados y la del derecho 60 grados.

En ese momento apagué el equipo porque la temperatura me pareció bastante alta, (luego miré en el datasheet y vi que los transistores de salida 40636 soportan 200C, cosa que me parece increíble.)

Mis preguntas son:

1- Es normal que haya diferencia de temperatura en los transistores de salida, aún si están trabajando en las mismas condiciones? Tienen que tener un hfe similar?

2-He notado que a alta potencia los transistores de salida calientan bastante, a pesar que están montados en disipadores generosos (15cm x 10cm x 3,5cm). Es normal? Alcanzaron 60C y si no apagaba el equipo quizás seguían calentado. Tengo los 3 diodos encastrados en el disipador, (los encargados de cambiar la polarización en caso de calentamiento), pero lo que no sé es a qué temperatura ecomienzan a actuar.

Adjunto el circuito y el datasheet delos 40636.

Les agradezco cualquier ayuda que me puedan dar

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 15, 2021)

jose10 dijo:


> a pesar que están montados en disipadores generosos (15cm x 10cm x 3,5cm)


Quien dice que eso es generoso???
Los 3.5cm son el espesor del aluminio o que cosa??? Subié una foto del disipador...
De todas formas, deberías medir la temperatura del disipador y no de los transistores, por que los 200ºC que soporta son de la juntura de silicio, no de la cápsula ni del disipador, así que no sabes - a menos que lo calcules - cual es la temperatura de juntura. Y deberías haber seguido en funcionamiento para ver si la temperatura se estabiliza o sigue subiendo: el


jose10 dijo:


> si no apagaba el equipo quizás seguían calentado


no es útil para nada.

*PD:* 55 o 60ºC de cápsula no es preocupante en absoluto...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 15, 2021)

Si transistor no quema dedo, no quema juntura


----------



## jose10 (Oct 15, 2021)

Hola Zoidberg,
gracias por tu pronta respuesta.
Acá va una foto del amplificador. 3,5cm es el ancho del disipador arriba y abajo. En el medio, donde están montados los transistores el espesor es mucho menor, quizás 5mm. En la foto se puede ver
Los transistores estaban a 65C. El disipador estaba a 60C. Lo apagué por temor a que se quemara, pero si me decís que no es preocupante esa temperatura, sigo la prueba a ver si  la temperatura se estabiliza.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 15, 2021)

A ver...
Por lo que decís, la Rthc-d parece razonable. En el ensayo que hiciste asumo que aplicaste 16Vpp así que la potencia sobre la carga, con 0.93A (rms??) serían algo de 10W...y un poco menos del doble de eso sobre los transistores (debería calcularlo pero no tengo ganas).. y eso no es para que caliente tanto, pero si que va a calentar.
Dada esa situación hay dos posibilidades:
1- Disipador chico.
2- Rthj-c muy alta.
Por desgracia, el datasheet que subiste es taaaaan amargo que no tiene ningun dato térmico que podamos usar para modelar la respuesta térmica del cachivache, así que solo puedo darte un consejo:
O conseguís un disipador MUCHO mas grande con una Rthd-a cercana a 1°C/W o limitás la potencia máxima a 35W o un poco menos...
Hay otra alternativa y es cambiar los transistores de salida por componentes mas modernos...pero me sigue pareciendo que los disipadores son chicos...


----------



## jose10 (Oct 15, 2021)

Según creo la potencia de salida fue de  32W, o sea  dieciseis Volt al cuadrado dividido 8. Esto es 16x16/8=32W.
Lo probé con música, medí 16V de salida y el volúmen era insoportable, muchísimo más que 10W.
Lamentablemente no encontré otro datasheet mejor en internet.
De cuaquier manera nunca uso el amplificador a ese volúmen. Se trataba sólo de hacer una prueba. Pero gracias por tus consejos
Lógicamente los 16V de salida con música fueron un promedio. había picos de 20V


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 15, 2021)

Es que no decis si son 16 volts de pico o de pico-a-pico o rms. En cada caso la potencia es diferente...igual la corriente.


----------



## jose10 (Oct 15, 2021)

Conecté un generador de audio en la entrada con una señal contínua de 1KHz. En la salida pude medir durante 20 minutos 16V constantemente. La corriente también se mantuvo constante durante todo el tiempo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 15, 2021)

jose10 dijo:


> Conecté un generador de audio en la entrada con una señal contínua de 1KHz. En la salida pude medir durante 20 minutos 16V constantemente. La corriente también se mantuvo constante durante todo el tiempo


Si los 16V los medís con un multímetro, entonces si, son 32W sobre la carga y mas o menos lo mismo sobre la etapa de salida...y eso sí que dá calor.
Que pasó con las temperaturas???


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 15, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Que pasó con las temperaturas???


----------



## jose10 (Oct 16, 2021)

Las temperaturas fueron las siguientes:
55C y 60C en los disipadores (canal izquierdo y derecho.
60C y 65C en los transistores (canal izquierdo  derecho)

No sé si esta diferencia de temperatura entre los canales se debe a que los transistores de salida pueden no tener la misma ganancia (no lo sé). Tienen que estar apareados?
Las condiciones de la prueba fueron las mismas para ambos canales (igual tensión de alimentación (+/- 43V), igual consumo (0,93 A, medidos en serie entre el positivo y el colector de Q6), igual potencia de salida (32 W rms)


----------



## jose10 (Oct 16, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si transistor no quema dedo, no quema juntura


Recién ahora veo tu comentario Dosmetros. Pude apoyar la mano en el disipador que más calentó (60C) y la podía dejar algunos segundos. Luego ya me empezaba a quemar, pero no era insoportable.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 16, 2021)

Hola a todos , la tenperatura desenvolvida en los dicipadores de calor depende de varios factores.
Por ejenplo : calidad de lo acoplamiento termico entre los transistores de potenzia y los dicipadors de calor , Area útil de dicipador (cuanto maior , mejor), rendimento (%) del diseño enpleyado ( Clase A , o Clase AB , Clase D, etc....) , si hay refrigeración a aire forzado (ventoiña).
Una cosa es la tenperatura en lo cuerpo del dicipador , otra muy distinta es la tenperatura en la pastilla de Silicio del transistor de potenzia ( y esa es la cual realmente interesa para garantizar vida longa al conponente).
Otro error muy conmum es lo uso exagerado de pasta termica , demasiada pasta termica entre lo transistor y su dicipador de calor mas obstaculiza que ayuda !
La real función de la pasta termica es preencher los minusculos vacios que hay debido a inperfeciones (rugosidad)  de la  superficie del transistor e del dicipador de calor.
Eses vacios contienem aire y la resistencia termica del aire es  maior que de la pasta termica , la pasta entonses mejora la conducción del calor generado cuando correctamente enpleyada.
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## jose10 (Oct 16, 2021)

Gracias Daniel por tu aporte. Voy revisar cuánta pasta térmica tienen los transistores. quizás tenga que sacar un poco. En este caso cada transistor tiene un aislante, que es delgado, pero es algo que perjudica un poco la transmisión del calor.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 16, 2021)

jose10 dijo:


> Recién ahora veo tu comentario Dosmetros. Pude apoyar la mano en el disipador que más calentó (60C) y la podía dejar algunos segundos. Luego ya me empezaba a quemar, pero no era insoportable.


Si podías mantener tu mano sobre el disipador, sin sentir dolor, la temperatura es *"Aceptable" *

Ahora que si no sentías dolor porque la carne de tu mano se calcinó y desprendió de tus huesos, *"Eso no está bien"   *


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 16, 2021)

jose10 dijo:


> Voy revisar cuánta pasta térmica tienen los transistores. quizás tenga que sacar un poco. En este caso cada transistor tiene un aislante, que es delgado, pero es algo que perjudica un poco la transmisión del calor.


No hay que buscarle el pelo al huevo: si vas a usar esos niveles de potencia de salida vas a tener que poner disipadores mas grandes y con aletas perpendiculares a la base de montaje.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 16, 2021)

O ventilación forzada


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 16, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> O ventilación forzada


!Eso , eso ,eso como ya descia lo saudoso "Chavo del Ocho!
!Saludos !


----------



## jose10 (Oct 16, 2021)

Como dije arriba, esto se trató de un experimento. Jamás utilizo el amplificador a una potencia de 32W rms por canal en mi casa.
Después de tantos años de utilizarlo, quería hacerle una prueba a alta potencia y ver cómo respondía. El sonido es impecable.
Muchas gracias a todos por las respuestas y las sugerencias.


----------



## jose10 (Ene 6, 2022)

Buenos días a todos,
he tenido un problema con el amplificador RCA de 70W y se quemó el transistor Q4 (40594).  Reemplacé el par (40594 y 40595)por el TIP31C y TIP32C que están apareados. El problema es que ahora tengo una corriente de reposo muy alta (800ma). Cambié ya unos cuantos transistores, incluídos el par diferencial sin resultados. El TIP31C y TIP32C los puse también en el otro canal y funcionan perfectamente. El amplificador funciona. No he podido encontrar la falla. Quizás alguno pueda ayudarme. Desde ya gracias. Adjunto el circuito


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 6, 2022)

La corriente de reposo la fijan D2 , D3 y D4 , que deberían estar en contacto térmico con el disipador (no eléctrico) y también la resistencia R11 de 47 Ohms.

Prueba a cortocircuitar uno de los díodos a ver si baja.


----------



## jose10 (Ene 6, 2022)

Gracias por tu pronta respuesta Dosmetros. Cortocircuité un diodo y efectivamente la corriente baja abruptamente. Los diodos los tengo encastrados en el disipador. La carcasa del mismo está en contacto con el disipador, las dospatas no. La resistencia R11 la cambié por un preset de 100 ohms, según me aconsejaronen este foro
Las resistencias R12 de 470 ohms y R9 de 270 ohms tuve que cambiar, se habían recalentado mucho


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 6, 2022)

jose10 dijo:


> Gracias por tu pronta respuesta Dosmetros. Cortocircuité un diodo y efectivamente la corriente baja abruptamente. Los diodos los tengo encastrados en el disipador. La carcasa del mismo está en contacto con el disipador, las dospatas no. La resistencia R11 la cambié por un preset de 100 ohms, según me aconsejaronen este foro
> Las resistencias R12 de 470 ohms y R9 de 270 ohms tuve que cambiar, se habían recalentado mucho


Lee *este tema*


----------



## jose10 (Ene 7, 2022)

Gracias Fogonazo por el texto, tan interesante como todos los que subiste.


----------



## jose10 (Ene 21, 2022)

jose10 dijo:


> Buenos días a todos,
> he tenido un problema con el amplificador RCA de 70W y se quemó el transistor Q4 (40594).  Reemplacé el par (40594 y 40595)por el TIP31C y TIP32C que están apareados. El problema es que ahora tengo una corriente de reposo muy alta (800ma). Cambié ya unos cuantos transistores, incluídos el par diferencial sin resultados. El TIP31C y TIP32C los puse también en el otro canal y funcionan perfectamente. El amplificador funciona. No he podido encontrar la falla. Quizás alguno pueda ayudarme. Desde ya gracias. Adjunto el circuito


Pude encontrar el problema. El amplificador funciona perfectamente con el par diferencial del otro canal, o sea con los 2N4249 originales. En cuanto le pongo otro transistor de entrada, la corriente de reposo se eleva hasta 1,7A. He probado con el BC559C y el 2N5401(ambos apareados) sin resultados. Si pongo estos transistores en el otro canal, pasa exactamente lo mismo. Quizás se deba a la combinación con los otros transistores que tengo montados? Estos son: Q3: 2N3568, Q4 y Q5: TIP31C/ TIP32C (apareados), Q6 y Q7: 40636, Q8: 2N3568, Q9: 2N3638. Quizás alguno de los experimentados foristas con este equipo, me pueda recomendar algún otro reemplazo. Desde ya muchas gracias por cualquier respuesta
Se entiende reemplazo del par diferencial


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 21, 2022)

jose10 dijo:


> Pude encontrar el problema. *El amplificador funciona perfectamente con el par diferencial del otro canal*, o sea con los 2N4249 originales. En cuanto le pongo otro transistor de entrada, la corriente de reposo se eleva hasta 1,7A. He probado con el BC559C y el 2N5401(ambos apareados) sin resultados. Si pongo estos transistores en el otro canal, pasa exactamente lo mismo. Quizás se deba a la combinación con los otros transistores que tengo montados? Estos son: Q3: 2N3568, Q4 y Q5: TIP31C/ TIP32C (apareados), Q6 y Q7: 40636, Q8: 2N3568, Q9: 2N3638. Quizás alguno de los experimentados foristas con este equipo, me pueda recomendar algún otro reemplazo. Desde ya muchas gracias por cualquier respuesta
> Se entiende reemplazo del par diferencial


Verifica la distribución del patillaje de los transistores del diferencial.

Tal vez tus reemplazos *no *tengan la misma distribución de patas y provoquen la falla


----------



## jose10 (Ene 22, 2022)

Gracias por tus respuesta Fogonazo. Tuve mucha precaución al poner los reemplazos en verificar la distribución de las patas. Están bien colocados. Además el amplificador funciona con estos reemplazos, pero con una corriente de reposo altísima. Según que transistor ponga, el equipo arranca con una corriente normal, y a los pocos segundos salta a más de 1 amper. Es rarísimo. Como dije antes, con los únicos transistores que funciona correctamente es con los originales 2N4249. Los estuve buscando en la red y encontré alguien que los tenía, los compré pero son falsos. Quizás alguno me puede aconsejar otro reemplazo. Los transistores son tan baratos, que estoy dispuesto a seguir probando.


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 22, 2022)

Pregunta tonta de ignorante: ¿ No será que al poner transistores mas rápidos el amplificador empieza a oscilar ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 22, 2022)

La ganancia de los 2N4249 es mucho mas baja que los otros transistores, pero ese amplificador debería funcionar aunque le pongas bananas en el par diferencial.
YO me fijaría si no está oscilando como dice @switchxxi y además le pondría un capacitor de 100pF entre colector y base a Q3, que en el diseño original no lo tiene.


----------



## jose10 (Ene 22, 2022)

Gracias por las repuestas. Creo que con los reemplazos que usé del par diferencial o con los TIP31C/32C efectivamente está oscilando. Quizás debería probar con transistores más lentos, pero no sé con cuáles. Alguien tiene alguna idea?
Voy a hacer lo que me decís Zoidberg, de ponerle el condensador de 100pf entre colector y base de Q3. Después te cuento


----------



## jose10 (Ene 23, 2022)

Pero que extraordinario consejo que me has dado Dr. Zoigberg con el capacitor de 100pf y vos switchxxi con tu idea!! Se solucionó completamente el problema. La corriente se estabilizó completamente y el amplificador funciona perfectamente. Pensar que hace semanas que estoy luchando con este asunto sin poder encontrar la causa. Era "solamente" cosa de colocar la pieza exacta en el lugar exacto.  Eternamente agradecido.
No sé si por una cuestión de simetría poner en el otro canal los mismos transistores de entrada que tengo en éste (par diferencial apareado 2N5401) o dejarle los transistores originales no apareados con una resistencia entre los emisores). Tengo que comparar los dos canales para ver si no hay diferencias de volúmen y de sonido.
Mil gracias nuevamente por los consejos!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 23, 2022)

YO pondría el capacitor de 100pF en ambos canales. Ese capacitor se llama "capacitor de Miller" y su objetivo es estabilizar la etapa VAS. En el esquema original no existe y eso es un error muy importante. En la época que se creó ese circuito tal vez no fuera necesario por los parámetros de los transistores, que eran de "regulares pa'bajo", pero en la actualidad ese capacitor es una necesidad obligatoria.


----------



## jose10 (Ene 23, 2022)

Había pensado en poner el capacitor en el otro canal. Justamente me preguntaba por qué razón no estaba en el circuito original, pero tu explicación me lo aclaró. Muy interesante, aprendí algo nuevo. Saludos y gracias


----------

